# Sunrise!



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

So I was up early this morning and decided to get some shots with my rented EF 100-400L on my 5D3. These were processed quickly via in-camera RAW processing before resizing on my work computer and posted. I still like them though


----------



## Menace (Dec 17, 2013)

Well done. I like the first one


----------



## dstppy (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep; straighten the first one a touch, then bring the blacks and shadows up a notch and you've got a print


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

Menace said:


> Well done. I like the first one



+1


----------



## mkabi (Dec 17, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Yep; straighten the first one a touch, then bring the blacks and shadows up a notch and you've got a print



I don't know.... Cut the top part out and the bottom part out, just leave middle and its good.
I'm not a fan of the second picture, but the 1st one is really good.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yea, I just need to get these downloaded and put through LR and I'll get some nice photos.


----------



## CCY020 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------

